# SCSR: Lakers offer payton Deal



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

http://www.clublakers.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=36941

shocked...i certainly am....but im not dissapointed..mitch could have done worse


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

this is gonna give the lakers bad press it looks like they are trying to beg forgiveness... GP was furious when he had to leave... i see the haters gaining fuel on this and Gary not comin back... but who knows??


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

wow, i cant believe it, but thank goodness im not a gp hater like alot of laker fans are- otherwise i'd be real depressed


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

clien said:


> wow, i cant believe it, but thank goodness im not a gp hater like alot of laker fans are- otherwise i'd be real depressed


ditto


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Sweetness. I actually like Gary. Maybe GP wants redemption aswell? :laugh:


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

:nonono:


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

I think I'm coming to the conclusion that my avatars do nothing but backfire. Whatever sentiment I'm attempting to convey through them gets bent in reality 180 degrees and kicks me in the balls.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Locke said:


> I think I'm coming to the conclusion that my avatars do nothing but backfire. Whatever sentiment I'm attempting to convey through them gets bent in reality 180 degrees and kicks me in the balls.


did it hurt :brokenhea


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

If Gary takes the triangle seriously, plays defense, and be a reliable spot up shooter then it not to bad of an Idea to make the deal


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Locke said:


> I think I'm coming to the conclusion that my avatars do nothing but backfire. Whatever sentiment I'm attempting to convey through them gets bent in reality 180 degrees and kicks me in the balls.


 :rotf:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

The One said:


> If Gary takes the triangle seriously, plays defense, and be a reliable spot up shooter then it not to bad of an Idea to make the deal


you've got to be kidding this is a joke right??? o i kno im gettin punked huh come on ashton come out already..........hi im mike and i just got punked

wtf!!!! this better be a joke


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I don't believe it for a second.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Lakermike05 said:


> you've got to be kidding this is a joke right??? o i kno im gettin punked huh come on ashton come out already..........hi im mike and i just got punked
> 
> wtf!!!! this better be a joke


i know you mean well when trying to get a laugh..


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

There's just too much bad blood to make this move possible. For one, Payton is not a good shooter, not a good defender anymore, and doesn't work off the ball with any purpose or enthusiasm, so overall he's a horrible triangle fit. Even if you ignore that, the fact that he pouted a lot last season, is 37 years old and not that good anymore, and cost the Lakers a good backup PG in Marcus Banks, you'd basically have to be crazy to think Payton is coming back to the Lakers. 

If by some miracle he is a Laker, it'll be a two year LLE deal, I can't imagine Kupchak wasting the MLE on this guy. If he does, it will be so damn stupid I won't know how to react.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Its an upgrade from Sasha..but I just keep thinking... uke: GPs Finals play.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> Its an upgrade from Sasha..but I just keep thinking... uke: GPs Finals play.


Oh yeah..that dreaded finals. Billups was making Gary look like Sasha uke:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

He played all 82 games as a Laker and the playoff games. Sure he made you wanna puke with his comments, play, etc but then again.. he wasnt much worse than anyone else in the Finals in all honestly. 

If he wants a chance to redeem himself (probably with the Lakers fans), sign him. The only logical thing I can think of. He's better than the crap we have out there. Oh and Ty Lue is much better? Give me a break guys. I dont wanna hear that.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

Brian34Cook said:


> He played all 82 games as a Laker and the playoff games. Sure he made you wanna puke with his comments, play, etc but then again.. he wasnt much worse than anyone else in the Finals in all honestly.
> 
> If he wants a chance to redeem himself (probably with the Lakers fans), sign him. The only logical thing I can think of. *He's better than the crap we have out there. Oh and Ty Lue is much better? Give me a break guys. I dont wanna hear that*.



I could not have said it better my self 
especially the part in bold


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Im actually for this signing, he's probably the best PG available for free agents who are gonna sign here. Too bad we put all our eggs in one basket with AD, now we have to settle for the next best thing.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Locke said:


> :nonono:



:rofl:

I was laughing so hard when I read this post. I was just showing off your avatar to a coworker yesterday so I remembered GP's expression as he is showing off his jersey.


You feel the same way I do on this matter. Hell No on the GP. I would rather have Ty lue or some other guy, even Blake Stepp.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Man, I loved GP as a kid, but man it's over. He's finished. Why not look at Duhon? He can defend and run the team and he's really confidence in his shot away from being a good shooter. He has the form, he just needs the confidence.


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

This is the best we could do with the MLE? and we're not going to wait and see what players get cut if teams use the new Allan Houston rule? Is Gary Payton being pursued by other teams? If we we were late in the off-season and GP was the best out there then I'd be okay with this.

Is Mitch trying to get a jump on his vacation? Didn't he just take a 1-year paid vacation (2004-2005 season) ?

Payton is an upgrade but this is like a guy dating Macy Gray saying his new girlfriend Missy Elliot, is an upgrade. They both UGLY!


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Let the drama begin.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

guys payton didnt do bad with the celtics last season...and if we could bag Lue and payton would be a great pick up for PG and back up PG


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

What are your thought on Jay williams guys
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2113584


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

I would so much rather take a chance on Jay Williams than sign Payton. Hell, I'd rather sign Jayson Williams (ex-Net) than sign Payton.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

CubanLaker said:


> What are your thought on Jay williams guys
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2113584


I think we should give him a shot, but he may not want to play in the triangle offense again like he was in Chicago. Either way though I'm just happy that he's on his way back to the league.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Just wondering, have the Lakers heard of Brevin Knight or Earl Watson??? They're pretty damn good PG's, not to mention they're a decade younger.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

cmd34 said:


> I would so much rather take a chance on Jay Williams than sign Payton.


Agree


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Ghiman said:


> Agree



I read a quote somewhere that said JW wants to play for any team, unless they are running the triangle. he didn't like it.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

Wow, we're gonna suck really bad...


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

cmd34 said:


> I would so much rather take a chance on Jay Williams than sign Payton. Hell, I'd rather sign Jayson Williams (ex-Net) than sign Payton.


i dont know about that

jayson williams does suck


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

SoCalfan21 said:


> i dont know about that
> 
> jayson williams does suck


 this is Jayson Williams









this is jason williams









this is jay williams


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

Gary Payton for 5million a year? wow maybe that's way too much....either way I still think Payton deserves another chance. I mean, GP wasn't the sole reason why we lost the Finals. A major factor was Karl Malone was hurt and he was the one keeping the team together on the floor...Kobe tried to do way too much....and Shaq, well Shaq was being Shaq. The games Shaq was out during that season and when Payton was asked to do more, I think he actually stepped up...let's not forget the season before that Payton was averaging 22ppg with the Sonics/Bucks. As long as we can get some decent backups like Smush Parker and Tyronne Lue, I think Payton is a good acquisition especially if we are looking at 2 year contracts. Payton will be good in developing players like Von Wafer and Parker, who both have killer instincts but who may not be consistent at 1st. And if not, we can always just trade Payton again :raised_ey


----------



## luizmelo (Sep 18, 2003)

cmd34 said:


> Payton is an upgrade but this is like a guy dating Macy Gray saying his new girlfriend Missy Elliot, is an upgrade. They both UGLY!


 :rotf: Allmost anyone will be a upgrade for us at PG... but I really hope that Kupchack doesn´t do this... We need a Pg who can shoot and play real defense! And Payton never can´t do the first and is, no more, the defender he was...


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

I heard that Payton and Stoudamire have the same agent and he called the Lakers about whichever player they may want. Hopefully Sasha can watch and learn from him. 

Of the two, I would take the Hot head or the Pot head !


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

He probably is the best PG available now... he's like Daniels with less athleticism and defense. But I couldn't stand his constant whining.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

This is ridiculous. None of you better be suprised when he starts whining. When he's bricking every open jumper, don't whine. When he's worse defensively than he was two years ago (which was bad), don't whine. When he starts complaining that Phil should let him freely roam and not be constricted to the triangle offense, you guessed it. I'd rather start Tyronne Lue. He is better defensively, will make a good portion of the shots, cheaper, and won't bring weekly headaches.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> This is ridiculous. None of you better be suprised when he starts whining. When he's bricking every open jumper, don't whine. When he's worse defensively than he was two years ago (which was bad), don't whine. When he starts complaining that Phil should let him freely roam and not be constricted to the triangle offense, you guessed it. I'd rather start Tyronne Lue. He is better defensively, will make a good portion of the shots, cheaper, and won't bring weekly headaches.


I barely ever whine... I'm always saying people here are too hard on everyone not named Kobe.

So we wanted Daniels and end up with Payton... that doesn't tick me off nearly as much as Butler and Atkins for Kwame.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

I'm all for Payton, myself.

*If * he decides to come to the Lakers, i'll bet he will have a chip on his shoulders and will want to prove people wrong...


----------



## West44 (Jun 29, 2005)

EHL said:


> There's just too much bad blood to make this move possible. For one, Payton is not a good shooter, not a good defender anymore, and doesn't work off the ball with any purpose or enthusiasm, so overall he's a horrible triangle fit. Even if you ignore that, the fact that he pouted a lot last season, is 37 years old and not that good anymore, and cost the Lakers a good backup PG in Marcus Banks, you'd basically have to be crazy to think Payton is coming back to the Lakers.
> 
> If by some miracle he is a Laker, it'll be a two year LLE deal, I can't imagine Kupchak wasting the MLE on this guy. If he does, it will be so damn stupid I won't know how to react.


Agreed...also think the word 'cancer' should be thrown in there. I thought he was underrated most of his career and was actually one of the ten best in the league for many yrs but all he has left is the 'tude.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

PauloCatarino said:


> I'm all for Payton, myself.
> 
> *If * he decides to come to the Lakers, i'll bet he will have a chip on his shoulders and will want to prove people wrong...


I agree. GP was actually pretty decent last season with the Celtics. 

The Lakers need a defensive PG, yes, something GP probably won't provide much of. But what they could also use is a veteran PG who knows how to control the tempo and doesn't make mistakes. There's Gary Payton for you.

This doesn't really seem like a big risk to me. We don't need some powerhouse point. You think GP will waste his and the Lakers' time and return only to shun the triangle offense once again? Nope, if he returns, he'll apply himself. It would make no sense if he didn't, particularly since he's so famously full of pride. And he knows the whole deal now.

And for the record, give me old Gary Payton over Derek Fisher any day (except that one day against the Spurs).

I wonder what Shaq will think if GP returns. People are hopping back on board with the bad guy.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Perfect time to bust out my new sig...


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Spriggan said:


> I agree. GP was actually pretty decent last season with the Celtics.


That's because he was free to what he wants to do. He was also a mentor there.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

What the ****? :whatever:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Check this quote from super trainer Tim Grover on his client Jay Williams' potential return to the NBA: "We would not spend this much time and effort, waste his time and our time if we did not think it was possible. He will be in a training camp in October and he will be on a team's roster. No doubt in my mind." How long of a contract does Jay get? Two years? Three? According to Bill Duffy, Williams has at least seven teams after him. ... 

Do you guys think were one of those seven teams? :gopray:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Spriggan said:


> I agree. GP was actually pretty decent last season with the Celtics.
> 
> The Lakers need a defensive PG, yes, something GP probably won't provide much of. But what they could also use is a veteran PG who knows how to control the tempo and doesn't make mistakes. There's Gary Payton for you.
> 
> ...


 You guys seem to think he will undergo a transformation just to prove everyone wrong, and that he knows what the deal is now. Everyone said the same thing when he took the MLE (supposedly less money than he was worth). That clearly was not the case. Stubborn superstars in their late thirties don't suddenly change their hearts and grow up. He is set in his ways. His ways are to trash talk and complain.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> You guys seem to think he will undergo a transformation just to prove everyone wrong, and that he knows what the deal is now. Everyone said the same thing when he took the MLE (supposedly less money than he was worth). That clearly was not the case. Stubborn superstars in their late thirties don't suddenly change their hearts and grow up. He is set in his ways. His ways are to trash talk and complain.


Wow. No hope at all.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

What's funny is it DOESNT matter at all what WE want. It matters what the LAKERS want and if they WANT GP and GP WANTS the LAKERS they will SIGN him. :laugh:


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> Check this quote from super trainer Tim Grover on his client Jay Williams' potential return to the NBA: "We would not spend this much time and effort, waste his time and our time if we did not think it was possible. He will be in a training camp in October and he will be on a team's roster. No doubt in my mind." How long of a contract does Jay get? Two years? Three? According to Bill Duffy, Williams has at least seven teams after him. ...
> 
> Do you guys think were one of those seven teams? :gopray:


i honestly dont think we are one of the 7


----------



## warriorfan_1 (Jul 23, 2005)

Maybe nobody on here has heard, but the Lakers never gave Payton any offer. The conversation on SCSR was re: Payton's agent calling the Lakers. The SCSR then hypothetically spoke about what the Lakers could offer Payton IF they ever really wanted him. 

I don't see him coming to the Lakers, but maybe I'm wrong. 

Fisher wants to get back to L.A. in a bad way (inside info) and it is possible he will be back. Miracles do happen. If he does come back - many people may be in for a big surprise.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

warriorfan_1 said:


> Fisher wants to get back to L.A. in a bad way (inside info) and it is possible he will be back. Miracles do happen. If he does come back - many people may be in for a big surprise.


i would like to have fish back, but i do think he is over-paid, and i dont see a deal ever going through..but thats imo


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

Lakers going after Payton? Im not buying it. EHL already broke it down nicely. There is no way GP is a Laker next season. I don't understand what he could offer them? Piss and moan, get torched by backup point guards, other than that, he doesnt bring much to the table anymore.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Brian34Cook said:


> What's funny is it DOESNT matter at all what WE want. It matters what the LAKERS want and if they WANT GP and GP WANTS the LAKERS they will SIGN him. :laugh:


 You're right. I guess we should just quit discussing every possible Lakers transaction.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

I don't want him.....


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> You're right. I guess we should just quit discussing every possible Lakers transaction.


:rofl: I never said that..

Supposedly we offered GP a 2 year deal at 10 mil but he wants more than a 2 year deal?


----------

